# NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE



## jamesmn09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi 

I was wondering if someone can tell me if i can upgrade my graphics card from 
NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE (512 MB) to something more better so that i can play better games, for example crysis, farcry 2 etc. Here are my specs below.

Operating System:	Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2
CPU Type:	Unknown, 1800 MHz (7 x 257)
System Memory:	1536 MB

Motherboard Properties;	
Manufacturer	Packard Bell BV
Product	Cuba MS-7301
Version	1.0

Get back to me if you need more info.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Please post back your power supply wattage and the amps on the +12V rail. Along with more specific info about your cpu. Download CPU-z if you need to. It will tell you exactly what cpu you have.
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## jamesmn09 (Mar 14, 2009)

intel(R) core 2CPU 1.80GHZ 4300
Core voltage 1.180 V
Current Power Source	AC Line
Battery Status	No Battery
CPU Core	2.35 V

Aux	3.10 V
+3.3 V	3.25 V
+5 V	5.46 V
+12 V	14.17 V
-12 V	-11.79 V
-5 V	-4.65 V


CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1800 MHz (7 x 257)
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock	1800 MHz
L1 Code Cache	32 KB
L1 Data Cache	32 KB
L2 Cache	2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU	
Motherboard ID	OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #0	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz, 1795 MHz
CPU #1	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz, 1795 MHz

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1	0 %
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2	2 %


CPUID Properties	
CPUID Manufacturer	GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz
CPUID Revision	000006F2h
IA Brand ID	00h (Unknown)
Platform ID	01h (Slot 1)
IA CPU Serial Number	Unknown
Microcode Update Revision	56
HTT / CMP Units	1 / 0

Instruction Set	
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)	Supported
Alternate Instruction Set	Not Supported
AMD 3DNow!	Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional	Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow!	Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX	Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX	Not Supported
IA-64	Not Supported
IA MMX	Supported
IA SSE	Supported
IA SSE 2	Supported
IA SSE 3	Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction	Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction	Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction	Supported
Conditional Move Instruction	Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction	Supported
RDTSCP Instruction	Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction	Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction	Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction	Not Supported

Security Features	
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)	Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)	Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)	Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine	Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN)	Not Supported

Power Management Features	
Automatic Clock Control	Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E)	Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)	Supported, Enabled
Frequency ID Control	Not Supported
LongRun	Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface	Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0	Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0	Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0	Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control	Supported
Software Thermal Control	Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode	Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1	Supported
Thermal Monitor 2	Supported
Thermal Monitoring	Not Supported
Thermal Trip	Not Supported
Voltage ID Control	Not Supported

CPUID Features	
36-bit Page Size Extension	Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR)	Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store	Supported
Debug Trace Store	Supported
Debugging Extension	Supported
Fast Save & Restore	Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)	Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID	Not Supported
Local APIC On Chip	Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA)	Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE)	Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)	Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)	Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR)	Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT)	Supported
Page Global Extension	Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE)	Supported
Pending Break Event	Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE)	Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)	Not Supported
Self-Snoop	Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC)	Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)	Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension	Supported

///THIS IS THE SUMMARY///

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	JAMES-E787D6AFE
User Name	JaY

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1800 MHz (7 x 257)
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	1536 MB
BIOS Type	Award (04/03/07)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE (512 MB)
Monitor	Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (00274JE010378)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	VIA VT8237A/8251 High Definition Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	AGXEATWO IDE Controller
Disk Drive	ST3250820AS (232 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Optical Drive	Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170A
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	238464 MB (193559 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	USB Advanced Wheel Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.1.100)

Peripherals	
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller	VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device	Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
USB Device	Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000.
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device

Hope this helps.

Regards

James


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you know if you have a pci-express slot in your computer? As long as you have one, then you can install a new card. Check out this sticky to find out:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/agp-pci-and-pci-express-a-primer-206588.html
Of course, if you have AGP or PCI you can still get a card, but you probably have PCI-E.
But just check to make sure. Also, you will probably need to upgrade your Power supply too. What is your budget?


----------



## jamesmn09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi 

I have 2 white slots unde my graphics card that look like the middle picture on the link you provided me with on your previous post. So i guess that is a PCI.

What power supply could i use on it? my budget is anything really i dont mind paying what ever is needed.

Thanks 

James


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have an actual graphics card, or is it onboard?


----------



## jamesmn09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well yeah im pretty sure its a big chip lol that is plugged in were the card goes. and below are two white spaces which do look like PCI.


----------



## jamesmn09 (Mar 14, 2009)

take a look at this link, it gives full details and think it will help. This is my computer.

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_cuba&ppn=PB80100201

Regards

James


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, so this is it then?









This is from the packard bell website which is currently under maintenance right now or something. It looks like a pci-e. So you should get a pci-e graphics card, not pci. PCI is much slower. 
I can recommend this card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150353
and this psu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

Thats on the lower end of graphics cards. But it's still better than what you have. And you need to consider size too. Because your current 7500LE isn't very big. Post back with any questions. Also, remove your video card to confirm it is PCI-E.


----------

